# Show Me Your Rack



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

Heres mine, but practical










Top to bottom
Samick SHB
Samick Deer master
Horton Edge
CSS Challenger lives in the case.


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

Definately the best archery rack yet !!


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

now why did i see that coming?


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

Girls like that make me Glad I shoot Lefty...


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

Paul H said:


> Girls like that make me Glad I shoot Lefty...


LOL I have not arguement for that view point... infact... I'd want to have one of my OLD ambidextrous bows handy. :darkbeer:


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Paul H said:


> Girls like that make me Glad I shoot Lefty...


I'd be happy to relearn Archery all over again to go to a lefty just for that.

Now back to the wall hangins.
I need to make me one of those things that I can hang my bows on...


----------



## shamus005 (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry guys didnt mean to take the thread in a different direction, Im just jealous because I havent had time to get a bow rack together. All of mine are hanging from "J" hooks in my shop.


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Comeon folks........


----------



## mossanimal (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## minnesotahunter (Apr 13, 2003)

mine is not real fancy, but it works


----------



## IBOPOP UP CHAMP (Oct 16, 2009)

*Pictures*

Look's great thanks for showing


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

:grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## sleeping aspen (May 12, 2009)

dangggggggggggggggg :thumbs_up:tongue::wink:


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm getting pretty doggone tired of cleaning this thread up.

There's any number of places on the net to oogle women's chests. The trad forum here ain't one of them. 

As an aside, the photo (that's appeared a couple times in this thread) of the archer at full draw.....anyone give any thought that as an archer she may well be a member here? She is, and has asked that her pics NOT be posted.


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

*I feel for ya in your position...*



sj_lutz said:


> I'm getting pretty doggone tired of cleaning this thread up.
> 
> There's any number of places on the net to oogle women's chests. The trad forum here ain't one of them.
> 
> As an aside, the photo (that's appeared a couple times in this thread) of the archer at full draw.....anyone give any thought that as an archer she may well be a member here? She is, and has asked that her pics NOT be posted.


being that she's s memeber... and cluckin' in your ear about it... you're obliged to pacify her. For that... your efforts are noble and appreciated.

Aside from that... what does she expect? She poses for the camera, showing off the wares she was given by the Almighty Himself (or, PAID money to have to show off)... and then wants to dictate to others whether they're allowed to enjoy viewing what she's allowed to be displayed... and, it's OBVIOUS that the "deleted" pic of her in a string bikini top is the same person... OBVIOUSLY "posed" for. If she doesn't want men to be men... she ought to stop tantilizing men with views of her build. 

I, for one, have respected your wishes and refrained from sharing the pic (received from a friend in the mid-west) after you related to me she was an AT member. I fully understand your position that you've been put in... good on you for doing what's asked of you. 

To the female (obviously NOT a "woman" "yet") in question... grow up and accept what you've been endowed with... and play fair. If you don't want "men to be men"... stop "posing" for the camera like you've done on more than one occasion. If you're going to pose and show off the body you've been given... stop with your unreasonable expectations that men will not be "men".


----------



## jughead (Jun 22, 2003)

Mossanimal,
What's that grip wrap on the top two bows in your pic?
Thanks.


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Ratdog68 said:


> being that she's s memeber... and cluckin' in your ear about it... you're obliged to pacify her. For that... your efforts are noble and appreciated.
> 
> Aside from that... what does she expect? She poses for the camera, showing off the wares she was given by the Almighty Himself (or, PAID money to have to show off)... and then wants to dictate to others whether they're allowed to enjoy viewing what she's allowed to be displayed... and, it's OBVIOUS that the "deleted" pic of her in a string bikini top is the same person... OBVIOUSLY "posed" for. If she doesn't want men to be men... she ought to stop tantilizing men with views of her build.
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying here, and honestly agree with you. The issue with this person does come with an asterisk tho. When the pics first showed up a while back, there was quite the...... volume I suppose is a good word.....of posts about her. 

Surprising as it my be..... there was a good number of somewhat less than respectful observations made about her, both in public and via PM. There are rules on how to treat other members here on AT. She asked the mod staff that the pic's not pulled, which wasn't at all unreasonable in my eyes given all the attention they received. 

As you point out, she's clearly on the younger side, and I suspect learned a life lesson or two as a result of the pics.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Tried to post an image of the rack I made this week, but the system says that page is unavailable.

William


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's a bow and arrow rack I just finished:


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

It's only a single, unlike all the rest, but I'll show it gladly : ) If I can get the attachment to work.










http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=4905&pictureid=32325


----------



## ncbowfish (Oct 30, 2009)

after I have 5 post I can post pic it said:sad:


----------



## flyguysc (Apr 1, 2009)

http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq46/flyguysc57/P1010004.jpg


----------



## flyguysc (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

i found another use for sheds....


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

I've got more bows, but this is my only rack:










1969 Kodiak Magnum
1963 Kodiak
2002 Take Down
2009 Savannah
2009 Savannah

BTW, I can setup a string on the 1963 Bear Kodiak, take it off and put it on the 2002 Take Down (or vice versa), and the brace height and knocking point stay the same; pretty nifty, eh? Is still the case w my second set of limbs for the take down. The Savannahs do not swap strings as handily.


----------



## horatio1226 (Jun 12, 2008)

One I made for a good friend


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

The first 3 pics are about 20 years old...before a division of assets and mutation into attorney's fees.
The last is the most recent version...it will do for now.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow! I dont feel so bad anymore about having 10 trad bows now!


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

BowmanJay said:


> Wow! I dont feel so bad anymore about having 10 trad bows now!


Ha...I had to smile at the bows on the floor 'cuz I've got another couple on the floor, too. Oh, and one of my Super Kodiaks is out in the truck waiting for its next walk in the woods. When I get them more presentable you might like to see my supply or arrows. Glad this may have made you feel better. Take Care. Rick.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

That's awesome! I'm showing this to my wife, so she can see that having 4 bows is definitely not unusual.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

32?

looks like you could use a few more longbows in there........


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

elk country rp said:


> 32?
> 
> looks like you could use a few more longbows in there........


OK, you made me count...there's 35 on the rack. "The Plan," for the moment, is to acquire one more special recurve I had my hands on last year...and I'll probably be turning over a few of my bows at Denton Hill in the summer. Anyhow, before the longbow quest begins, I need to relocate to furrier pastures...that's my main mission. rick.


----------



## dax51 (Jan 12, 2009)

Converted my garage into a shop ... Made these last year.


----------



## blind_one (Dec 7, 2006)

You cant see it in the picture , but my quivers, stringers and arm guards are hanging on hooks on the bottom. The best part is it only cost about $11.00 to make.....Roy


----------



## AdamA (Aug 21, 2007)

Heres one I made out of some scrap wood from a pallet.


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

JimPic said:


>


i want this lol


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

rattus58 said:


>


how do u like ur dorado


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

feathermax ed said:


> how do u like ur dorado


I love it. Its supposed to be 45 pounds, but is a very zippy bow with 700 grain arrows and is easily as fast as my 60+ longbows excepting maybe my Viper and Nova. I don't know about the Gamemaster nor the Buffalo, but I'd certainly endorse the Dorado to anyone interested.

Much Aloha,

:beer:


----------



## Blast (Jul 30, 2011)

The hooks are steel thats been covered with rabbit fur (top two are lined with foam till I can get more fur), they cost 0.99$ at ikea.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

trapperDave said:


>


two years later...LOL


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Top to bottom: 1966 Necedah, 1966 Necedah, 1967 Kaibab (all Shakespeare), 1966 Root Game Master, 2005 Cari-bow Snowbird.


----------



## achilles (Jun 7, 2005)

My Craftsman neighbor made this recently.


----------



## tater tot (Apr 24, 2010)

i bought the wood but came up with the idea myself and did all the work. the wood the legs are on are supposed to be pedestals. unfortunately, i didn't kill it with my bow. in fact, i have no kills with my recurve but a few closes misses on black birds.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Bought online.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's one I built for a friend......holds 12.


----------



## oldtwohairs (Sep 20, 2002)

Here's a couple I've made


----------

